# Sprained leg



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Get well soon man! Give it some rest, and keep in mind that it will probably be succeptable to happening even easier for the rest of this season. Your ligaments and tendons won't be fully healed until it gets a whole lot of nothing stressing it for a while... I'm riding on half an MCL in my left knee, and it sucks to be cautious, but it's the only way to fully heal.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

My leg hurts like fuck. I think I strained my lower leg muscle but is it suppose to be this painful? I can't even move it slightly without feeling pain. I have been icing it and keeping it elevated. I've been scooting around my house on my chair with wheels. I'm starting to think that I got a stress fracture. FUUUUUCKKKKK! I want to ride so bad!!!!! Ibuprofen doesn;t work and i've been putting arnica gel on it. and flippin icy hot patches. been laying off it and the pain won't go away, it's tender as hellll. just wanted to whine lik a bitch. soryry for my crappy english writing skills.


----------

